# New Items section



## ronwash

Andrew hi,

As a loyal costumer i must say your shop&customer service is great.

There's just one thing that im also looking for and that's a new items section.

Cheers.


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi,

Thats a good idea, I will look to get something setup.

That said the most recently 8 added to the store are shown on the homepage, although in the past 2 weeks we must've added a good 20+


----------

